# Leg Bone



## deepwoods (Mar 28, 2004)

I have seen references in a few places to a leg bone shaped poison bottle does anyone    know if these actually exist- or is this as Im beginning to suspect, a bottle 'urban legend'? 
                                                                                          J.D


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 28, 2004)

I think someone is 'pulling your leg' []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 28, 2004)

J.D.   This pic is from Cecil Munsey's "Illustrated Guide To Collecting Bottles" It states a PATENT was granted to Edward M. Cone of Newark New Jersey on Oct. 17 1893. So the idea was there, it just doesn't state whether or not it ever came to pass. Hope this helps, Kelley


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 28, 2004)

Youre just too quick for me Norm!- But seriously, Ive read references to these in at least  a couple of books, including one wherein it said, and I paraphrase,"poison bottles were     made in odd shapes in order to be easily identified, yadda yadda ..and some shaped like  leg bones" - This confusion may possibly have started based on patent drawings of bottles
 which were never actually made.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 28, 2004)

Can you imagine finding a bottle that looked like one of those Gunsmoke posted? I'd think I died and gone to heaven[]


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Kelley- I was reasonably sure I didnt hallucinate that - although I did go through   the 60s, but thats another story. I have a feeling those bottles were never made- Ive       seen alot of bottles and a fair no. of collections but Ive never seen one of those.


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Kaw- Dont go thinking defeatist..Youre sounding like me on bad day. Im convinced   that digging and finding is about 90% in the 'hands of the powers that be'- you can spend all day digging a spot filled with tantalizing fragments and find everthing broken including  the marbles, or you can be like a friend of mine who pulled over to 'use the bushes' out    in the country, spotted a blue gleam under some leaves, and pulled out a "Henions Cure   for Malaria"- check that one in the book sometime.


----------



## ncpoisonman (Jul 25, 2004)

Corrected. I signed up and mispelled poison. This will be my nick name from now one.


----------



## ncpoisonman (Jul 25, 2004)

A "hollow stick" made of pottery and labeled as poision?

 I guess if that were true it would be worth even more money than if it were a bottle huh?

 Seriously its a bottle.


----------



## ncpoisonman (Jul 25, 2004)

Here is a bottom shot of the bottle.  You can see it has smooth feet from previous wear as it has been standing previously before it was discarded.

 Do you suppose this could have been a prototype sent to various drug stores for possible ordering?

 Believe it or not this is a genuine dump find.

 Any information on this bottle greatly appreciated.

 Thanks
 ncpoisionman


----------



## ncpoisonman (Jul 25, 2004)

HI, Here is a better picture of the bone poison. All joking aside! This pottery shaped bone poison is authentic. AS I said before it was dug out of a 1970,s North Carolina town dump. It does stand on it's four feet. If it was ever used it would have been filled with a liquid because pills would not fit in the mouth opening. The mouth opening is only 1/4 inch wide. The base is 1 1/8 inches from the tip of one foot to the tip of the opposite foot. It has great patena on it too show it's age. As I said before in the late 80's or early 90's a similar bone bottle showed up at a northern bottle show but it was not for sale. Maybe this was a prototype sample sent too different drug stores to see if they were interested in purchasing this bottle in a glass form. Your guess is as good as mine! All I know for sure as this bottle is real and authentic!!!  Thanks for the feedback that I have already received on this bottle and the two 7 1/2 inch amber norwich coffins that I listed! As far as my entire collection of poison bottles, the bone and the norwich coffins are my favorites!!!  Thanks for looking!!! ncpoisonman


----------



## deepwoods (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey N.C - Looks like youve certainly earned your nickname! Beautiful find. Please let us know if you find out anymore about it. What I love about this hobby is that you never     know what weird,mysterious thing will pop up. My best dug poison so far is a 6 in,           3 panaled front - round back,emerald green Paine Drug Co. But I think youve got me     beat - at least till tomarrow when I dig that large size cobalt skull..


----------



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi
 Very unusual and amazing find. Goes to show you should never say never.
 Do you think it is strange to find poisons in clay containers, you would think that some of the nasty stuff could possibly seep through the side unless it was perfectly glazed.
 Although most stuff in small amounts probably wouldnt hurt you, if it was strychnine or suchlike just a smear on your hand then getting to your mouth would probably be the end of you.
 Great bottle anyway

 Glenn


----------



## ncpoisonman (Aug 9, 2004)

The legbone poison bottle will be displayed on my table at the Memphis Expo this weekend. Drop by and take a look! Good bottle hunting too everyone and I will see you at the expo!!!!


----------

